# RIP Don Larsen



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

I watched that game on TV

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/form...only-world-series-perfect-game-dead-at-age-90


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2020)

Yeah, I remember reading his story. He was quite a pitcher. Those guys back then played for the love of the game, not the money.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey! hated the guy, that was my Dodgers on the other end of his perfect game.
The decades change one's perspective, it was a heck of a game; which introduced the 'no windup' in pitching.

Larsen was not a great pitcher as his record of Won-Lost is so-so; but he was great that day.
,


----------

